# 10% OFF Show n Go Retractable License Plate Frames at PFYC



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 10% on Show N Go Retractable License Plate Frames at PartsForYourCar!
*

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *SHOWNGO* until 11/15/2011.

The Show N Go retractable license plate frame is an innovative product that allows you to hide your front license plate away when you want, and show it when you need to. We offer two versions: one manual, and one remote controlled (motorized).

On the manual version, a simple one hand motion is all you need to retract and stow the license plate or to pull it out and allow it to swing up into the display position.

On the motorized version, we offer an even easier solution - simply press the button on the included remote control and the Show N Go will move the plate into position automatically. The transport mechanism included with this kit uses a stainless steel torsion spring that keeps the mount in the stored position and also allows it to move into the displayed position. Go from hidden to shown in seconds.

Click below to purchase:

*Show N Go Retractable License Plate Frame*






----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

